# Good bow shooting practice



## DeVore (Apr 18, 2005)

I Recently set up bird seed in our back yard to bait in black birds. I set it up so i can shoot out our back door and have a 12 yard shot. I shot 3 so far today with my longest shot being 29.5 yards. Sorry have to brage abou that one. This is good practice to get a guy to aim small and miss small. It is also one heck of a thill (I guess for me anyway). Do you think there is any potential to make a hunting video?? haha just kinning.

DeVore


----------



## BandHunter (Dec 17, 2003)

Yeah you could make it into a video call it Back Yard, Black Birds. With all this being said have you shot and mounters yet, any Pope and Young? Sounds like you need to spend more time doing your Coperate Finance homework..hahaha lol Good job Devore just make sure you post up some picture for us all to take a look at.
Bandhunter


----------



## gunattic (Jan 9, 2005)

Shame, Shame! the Blackbird is on the list of migratory birds protected by the Migratory Bird Treaty with U.S., Mexico, Canada, Russia, Japan, & Great Britain. given that... their feathers don't protect them much around here...


----------



## BandHunter (Dec 17, 2003)

Hmmmm well that is funny, I wondered why they tasted a lot like Loon or Seagul..
Bandhunter


----------



## Rick Davis (Oct 7, 2002)

I've been shooting tree rats(squirrels) all winter at my feeder. I didn't
mind them at first, until I seen what they did to my portable fish house.
I thought about taking out a screen,but don't think the wife would like that.
Kinda hard on the arrows, but it's worth it to send one them bastids flippin.
Keeps a man in practice anyways


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

i do the same thing at the bird feeder at home, haha its pretty fun believe it or not. i shoot easton axis arrows and they are about impossible to break so its makes it really fun.

mark


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

i live with devore...we take turns waxing birds. i also shoot easton axis arrows. tougher than nails so i don't worry about them breaking either. we also took the screens out of a few windows in the house to allow shooting in 3 directions, but we only have one bait pile. i have to wonder though, what the neighbors think when they see the little tweety birds eating off the ground and all the sudden a arrow blazes through them :lol:

kase


----------

